# Some recent pics of my lot and guest



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Guys, Just thought i would post some recent pics  and also Ruby who is absolutely gorgeous, who come over for the day, I think Archie thought all his Christmases had come all at once!! LOL 

Archie and Dexter








The Labs








Rubes


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Such handsome dogs. Ruby is gorgeous xxx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Great pics...gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Brilliant pictures.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

they're adorable


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Such handsome dogs. Ruby is gorgeous xxx


Isn't she just :001_wub:
Thank you for lovely comments, will pass them on


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

You've got such a beautiful gang!
Is Rubes a Dobe/rottie mix?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Isn't she just :001_wub:
> Thank you for lovely comments, will pass them on


Seriously!! She is the most gorgeous Dobe I've ever seen! She has melted my heart. I'm surprised your boys let her go home!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Summer1098 said:


> You've got such a beautiful gang!
> Is Rubes a Dobe/rottie mix?


Thank you 

She is all Dobe


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, your dogs are stunning and Ruby is gorgeous i love dobe's, they are a breed I have always wanted


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i love the group picture  .... they are all beautifull ! great pictures


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Aww beautiful photos, I especially love the one of yours kissing Ruby's ear! lol. She's beautiful!


----------



## Bex190 (Jun 30, 2009)

The boys are looking fantastic as always and Rubes is beautiful. No wonder Archie looks so happy!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow, you have truly gorgeous looking dogs. 
Lucky thing!!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Thank you
> 
> She is all Dobe


I've never seen such a "broad" Dobe before. But she's really beautiful.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Aww beautiful photos, I especially love the one of yours kissing Ruby's ear! lol. She's beautiful!


LOL teenaged boys eh!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Summer1098 said:


> I've never seen such a "broad" Dobe before. But she's really beautiful.


She is quite a big girl  We have known her since she was a pup, i use to walk her, she truly is a lovely dog.....I would love a Dobe one day, my wish list gets bigger by the day!! LOL

Thank you all for your lovely comments


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

they are great pic and they are all so stunning


----------

